# Hyatt RC Maui Question on week/trading



## AC168 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to buy a 2 or 3 bedroom resale at Maui; however, I don't know what to do because of the dates.  I have a child who has a ski week in March and Spring Break in late April and would like to go during those breaks.

If I buy a week 13 say and her break is on week 14, will I be able to get week 14?  Is there a way to guarantee or at least give me a higher chance of being able to get the week when she is actually on vacation?

Also, what do you think a reasonable resale price is for a 2 or 3 bedroom?  Has anyone been there recently and seen the offer sheet?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## PerryKing (Dec 28, 2020)

No guareentees except for the week you own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 28, 2020)

If you own week 13 and want to trade for week 14, you are not only competing with every Hyatt Maui owner who wants week 14, but you are also competing with every Hyatt owner who wants that week.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought they started selling “float” weeks in Hawaii last year. I doubt there are many on the resale market yet, which means developer purchase, which is very expensive at this property.

*Edit to add there are two resale float weeks on Redweek. Unfortunately, they are both every other year.


----------



## AC168 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for the helpful information!

Have any of you had experience with floating weeks and getting the winter week you wanted at Maui?  What is the going rate from the Developer for a 2 bedroom floating week or resale?  (I'm just seeing some every other years go for high 20's for 2 bedrooms).  Thanks!


----------



## TXTortoise (Dec 31, 2020)

I almost made an offer on two Hyatt winter weeks, 2BR OF, about 18 months ago, but the broker sold one and I really wanted two sequential weeks.  If I remember they were around $60K and in the mid or upper tier. Overall, there just aren't that many units and very few on the resale market.  Most fixed week, fixed tier, but they did start selling residual units as floating weeks in 2019 I believe.  There wasn't much left when we took the tour.

Somewhat related, and because I just had to share...

The biggest ask I've seen for a Maui timeshare week just hit my inbox...  I think you can do better than this for a 2BR resale, 

3BR OF Hyatt Maui, Weeks 51-52, Floor 5-12 at checkin, Asking $495K. Only eight in the building.

The biggest 3BR OF Fixed Winter Week deal at the Marriott next door that I know of was in the $80-100K range, most are $50K-75K....
For comparison, 2BR OF Fixed Marriott Maui winter week, if you can find them, $45-$65K.... FWIW


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 1, 2021)

We just attended a mtg today in Maui. They said floating weeks could be difficult to get for mid summer, holidays and spring break.


----------



## AC168 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you!  What were they selling the floating weeks for?  And fixed if you remember.  Thanks!


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jan 2, 2021)

AC168 said:


> Thank you!  What were they selling the floating weeks for?  And fixed if you remember.  Thanks!


Not recent data, but in the summer of 2018 the 2 bedroom EOY float was $40,260 for the lower levels, $43,920 for the Middle levels and $46,260 for the upper levels.  This was 60% of the Annual cost if I recall correctly, so the annual floats should have beem $73,200- $77,100.  Fixed weeks depend on the popularity of the week - I recall some of the summer 2 bedroom prices approaching $100,000 (for instance week 27).


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 3, 2021)

AC168 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to buy a 2 or 3 bedroom resale at Maui;......
> 
> ...



I assume you're not talking about buying 'resale' from the developer.  the SoCal's post above with retail sales prices tracks with what we were given in 2019 during a short tour.

Redweek lists a number of Hyatt weeks, as do a few Maui brokers like Syed at Advantage Vacations.  Remember, these are all asking prices, most likely with some room for negotiations given the high prices.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 4, 2021)

timeshare resales in Lahaina has a 2/2 mid level, week 39 for 35,000 and a floating week for 40,000 also mid level. 808-652-5901


----------



## boraxo (Feb 16, 2021)

In 2018, we attended a presentation and the offering price for a 2BR summer unit (annual) was $67k-77k (lower floors were cheaper). We politely explained that we could buy a condo with a down payment of $70k...


----------



## briking (Mar 4, 2021)

I've been to probably 10 or so timeshare presentations now,  and I just bought my first. I was back for my 3rd time to Hyatt Kaanapali. Just bought the mid level 2BR floating annual from Hyatt itself for $60,800. It included a $6000 developer credit,  10% covid discount,  and refund of my $2k for the 5 night package i got from them.  Figured it was comparable to the resale prices so I took it.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Mar 5, 2021)

briking said:


> Just bought the mid level 2BR floating annual from Hyatt itself for $60,800.


Was that your all in?  Asking b/c a few weeks up a resale price of 40k was mentioned.


----------



## briking (Mar 5, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> Was that your all in?  Asking b/c a few weeks up a resale price of 40k was mentioned.


Hi, yes that was the final price. I looked for the $40k resale float mentioned but could not find that one.  The resales i compared this with were on the redweek and Syed listings - only could find an EOY floating for $29,500 on redweek (cheaper than the $35k we were quoted for EOY provided they don't exercise ROFR). Other resale fixed EY weeks that were cheaper than $60k weren't great weeks for us.  Resale fixed EY weeks that tended to be when we would go were more expensive than $60k.


----------



## capjak (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a sheet from Feb. 2019 for 2 bedrooms:
EOY        Upper (9-12)  $46,920   Middle (5-8)  $44,580  Lower (1-4) $40260
Annual     Upper            $78,200   Middle          $74,300  Lower         $67,100
incentive was 250,000 World of Hyatt points.  Closing costs were $750


----------



## briking (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes,  I found my sheet from 2020 for the 2BR units.

EOY floating upper $47,580
EOY floating mid $45,900
EOY floating lower $41,580

EY floating upper $79,300
EY floating mid $76,500
EY floating lower $69,300

Similar incentive as post above.  250k WOH points or like $2500 off.


----------



## briking (Mar 7, 2021)

Update here - I decided to cancel my purchase after a couple of days cooling off. Even if the prices from the developer now are less than when they opened the place, there are still much better deals to be had resale (sellmytimesharenow.com). Also, I'm taking a look at resale Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas along with HRC resales. I'm actually wondering if anyone has been to the Marriott units and has anything to say about they compare to HRC? Understand if I need to post in a different thread.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 7, 2021)

briking said:


> Update here - I decided to cancel my purchase after a couple of days cooling off. Even if the prices from the developer now are less than when they opened the place, there are still much better deals to be had resale (sellmytimesharenow.com). Also, I'm taking a look at resale Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas along with HRC resales. I'm actually wondering if anyone has been to the Marriott units and has anything to say about they compare to HRC? Understand if I need to post in a different thread.



You should also consider WKORV; you can buy an OF unit for half of the cost of the Hyatt unit. (For an apples-to-apples comparison, look at WKORV, not WKORVN, and look at OF only.)

MF's are comparable; the Westin units are closer to the water and have better views; the Hyatt furnishings are higher quality.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 7, 2021)

briking said:


> Update here - I decided to cancel my purchase after a couple of days cooling off. Even if the prices from the developer now are less than when they opened the place, there are still much better deals to be had resale (sellmytimesharenow.com). Also, I'm taking a look at resale Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas along with HRC resales. I'm actually wondering if anyone has been to the Marriott units and has anything to say about they compare to HRC? Understand if I need to post in a different thread.




I own fixed week OF in Lahaina and Napili towers at MOC. I have toured the HRC OF rooms. My sense is the balconies at HRC are awesome, but you pay the price with having the second bedroom buried in the back and they don’t kickoff.

Lahaina/Napili second bedrooms are studios with their own balcony.  Just more options to rent or trade if not used, and much better for guests.

Lahaina OF views are closer to the ocean and with a limited number of fixed weeks still available resale you can find rooms that lock in your view. Rooms on floors 3,5, and 7 and 9 which are above the trees, also have full length windows in the living room and open railing on the balconies for a clear view, without the lower wall instruction.

Corner 2BR units  on the right side as you face the building have a small hallway which is nice for storing beach gear. Balconies also have a perk-a-boo view of the mountains.

3D walkthrough of middle OF 2BR..



			https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=iEddUVHKoKG?width=853&height=480&border=false
		


MF is around $3k/year.  Floating 2 BR OF is around $30k resale. Below that you are risking ROFR by Marriott.  Prime winter and summer fixed weeks are $40k+.


----------

